# Amazon Basics AA NiMH batteries



## aimxplode (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone tried the AmazonBasics batteries? They are advertised as 2000mAH LSD that can retain 80% after a year. These sound like cheaper rebranded Eneloops

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B0030T1NFO/


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 23, 2011)

Without testing and comparing them to eneloops they could be the chinese LSD (rayovac etc) batteries as the capacity claims on amazon reviews have they at higher than first gen eneloops are (typically ~2000mah)


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't tell for sure, but based on the button and the back plate, it actually does look a lot like an eneloop.
That'd be a steal if they were!
Maybe they're trying to phase out all their 1000 cycle batteries, or maybe they're trying to make room for eneloop pluses.
From the reviews, it sounds like they're shipped fully charged, which is not something characteristic of eneloops I think.


----------



## Bat (Jul 23, 2011)

A more careful look at the description shows the batteries are co-branded with "BYD"
http://www.byd.com/

BYD is China's leading electric car maker. Their cars are also powered by NiMH batteries.

the model number also matches BYD's own model number for NiMH 2000 mAh batteries


----------



## Bat (Jul 23, 2011)

BYD does appear to make its own NIMH batteries

A tech sheet found for another battery size:

http://www.celltech.se/produkter/upload_pdf/NiMh_laddbar//HAA1300B.pdf

http://www.tme.eu/dok/27_baterie_akumulatory_ladowarki/H-SC2800P.pdf


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 23, 2011)

They look like some cells I once obtained branded as UltraLast. The performance was disappointing and I relegated them to use in clocks.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> They look like some cells I once obtained branded as UltraLast. The performance was disappointing and I relegated them to use in clocks.


 
one reviewer on amazon compared them to GP Recyko I think


----------



## Moonpie (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everyone. Obvious newbie here.

I have 16 Amazon Basics 2000 mAh AAs that I recently purchased at the same time as a LaCrosse BC-9009 charger. (I did research before purchase but missed some of the more pertinent threads here that I have since read, or I might would have ordered a Maha MH-C9000 instead...but it's too late now.)

I have charged all of these batteries and I kept some basic data which I will include below. I have not yet put any of them under load. (The main impetus for me getting these in the first place has been out of commission since about the time I got the charger. I have other items I could put them in - including a few lights - but I am waiting until the alkalines in them are discharged.)

Since I did all this initial charging before joining this forum, I did not discharge/charge them according to what I think are CPF "standards".


Here is what I did:

I noted their voltage when I first put them in the charger.
I used the TEST function (charge - discharge - charge)
I discharged at 350 mA
I charged at 700 mA
Here are the results: 

```
Initial              % Stated              % Stated
Battery   Voltage   Capacity   Capacity   Capacity   Capacity
-------------------------------------------------------------
AAZ1        1.28      2150      107.50%
AAZ2        1.28      2140      107.00%
AAZ3        1.28      2140      107.00%
AAZ4        1.28      2090      104.50%
AAZ5        1.28      2080      104.00%     2120      106.00%
AAZ6        1.28      2140      107.00%     2180      109.00%
AAZ7        1.28      2120      106.00%     2150      107.50%
AAZ8        1.28      2070      103.50%     2110      105.50%
AAZ9        1.28      2130      106.50%
AAZ10       1.28      2130      106.50%
AAZ11       1.28      2150      107.50%
AAZ12       1.28      2090      104.50%
AAZ13       1.28      2170      108.50%
AAZ14       1.28      2130      106.50%
AAZ15       1.28      2140      107.00%
AAZ16       1.28      2090      104.50%
```
Again, all this was fresh out of the package. (Except, of course, for the second set of data on batteries 5 through 8 which were TESTed again more as a curiosity to see if the numbers would change much.)

I don't know if any of this helps anyone at all....


Please enlighten me (very bad pun intended) as to:

What standard practices I should put in play with any batteries fresh out of the package (remember I have the LaCrosse charger)

What you would like to see me do with these Amazon Basics to give you useful data
To address the previous posts suggesting these are BYD batteries: I can't speak to that directly, but I can state that they have "Made in China" printed on them. 

Looking forward to interacting.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 31, 2011)

For LSD nimh you can use them straight out of the package if they aren't too old of stock. 1.28v is a typical voltage after about 6+ months of sitting so you probably have around 80%-90% capacity left in them. If the batteries were to measure 1.25v or less I would recharge them before using. Depending on their usage, I would just charge and use them normally topping them off if you need to use them away from your charger or take extras with you to swap.


----------



## ada_potato (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone do testing on AmazonBasics AAA NiMH Precharged Rechargeable Batteries (4-Pack, 800 mAh)? $7.62 for a 4-pack


----------



## Stefano (Aug 15, 2013)

ada_potato said:


> Anyone do testing on AmazonBasics AAA NiMH Precharged Rechargeable Batteries (4-Pack, 800 mAh)? $7.62 for a 4-pack



I bought AAA Basic Amazon in September 2012 (pack 12 battery)
They remained sealed in their box, I never opened the package nor made ​​any charging.
I opened the package this month and measured some battery, all with value: 1.28 V or 1.29 
(I think it is good after all this time.)

I made a recharge, we will see over time if they remain charged
I do not know if they are Eneloop but I think it can be an economical alternative if bought packs of 12 (AAA) or 16 (AA)
For my torches prefer Eneloop but for friends who do not want to spend money batteries Amazon might be okay.

Translated with Google


----------



## markr6 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would definitely try these for TV remotes, backup lights, scale, etc. if the savings were more substantial. For an extra $0.25/battery I'll skip the risk and just stay with Eneloops.


----------



## kwalker (Sep 8, 2013)

Just got some and cycled. Have no experience with these but happy with the capacity and price.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2013)

kwalker said:


> Just got some and cycled. Have no experience with these but happy with the capacity and price.



Better than any 2000mAh Eneloops I've ever had! I'll keep an eye on these. What charge rate did you use?

By the way, I like to see you have THE BEST LIGHT EVER in this photo!


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 9, 2013)

I've had a look at these and price wise in the UK, I have been getting Eneloops for the same or less. So based on cost there is no incentive for me to change allegiance from the solid performance of the Eneloop.

However if they turn out to be better performers, it will be a pity Amazon brand them as Basics.


----------



## kwalker (Sep 9, 2013)

I ran cycles for some 2 year old eneloops and best I got was ~1900mAh so pretty happy with these Amazon, so we'll see how these pan out for longevity. Great deal for $1.55/ea during temporary price reduction. I believe the charge rate used was 500mA. I'm in the process of running the next 4 cells at 200mA to see if there's a difference. (it's been over 15 hours!!)
Yeah, that PD32 UE is a great light. My latest favorite that I've been carrying around is the Nitecore SRT3 - check it out.


----------

